

IE9 rendering engine available for testing - intranation
http://www.IETestDrive.com/

======
romland
I find myself respecting Microsoft more and more of late (say the last year or
so). It really is starting to feel as if they are reaching out from their
closet and is realizing that they have to cooperate with the rest of the
world. I guess you could argue that is a natural side-effect of not being the
biggest bully on the block in every market are in (or enter).

An example of what I mean is the fact that on this Microsoft site you actually
see images* of other browsers (gasp -- FF, Opera, Chrome all exist) in places
where it's not necessary at all. This is something that caught me a bit by
surprise.

(I guess I will now get all kinds of anecdotal evidence that they have been
doing things like this all along or are downright evil. Point still stands: I
am starting to get a bit more respect for the company, and not only the new IE
team)

* [http://ie.microsoft.com/testdrive/Performance/01FlyingImages...](http://ie.microsoft.com/testdrive/Performance/01FlyingImages/Default.html)

Edit: When reading the other threads on the IE9 topic I realize I might be
pretty alone in feeling this way :)

------
bravura
What, no support for Linux? I'm only half-joking, I really wish that I could
test IE compatibility without having to find a Windows box. (This wouldn't
help me test IE<9 though.)

Yes, I know about <http://browsershots.org>, but that doesn't help with check
interactive javascript.

~~~
ronnier
What about using <http://www.virtualbox.org/> to run windows in a VM?

------
MikeCapone
I kind of wish they made a Mac version.

Not because I want to use it, but because of more rendering engine on the
platform can only be healthy competition, and consumers will win in the end.

~~~
chrisbolt
Like IE 5.5? Microsoft doesn't do cross platform 'right'. If they did make a
Mac version, it would render things differently than the Windows version and
give developers yet another browser to test for bugs.

------
lurkinggrue
Wow! It gets a 55/100 on the Acid 3 test.

Sign me up.

